# internet through satelite



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

I am moving to rented accomodation in Torreveca with free to air tv which is up and running, can i update this package to include internet access, without paying an instalation fee, as all the equiptment is in the property, thanks


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

lofthouse said:


> I am moving to rented accomodation in Torreveca with free to air tv which is up and running, can i update this package to include internet access, without paying an instalation fee, as all the equiptment is in the property, thanks


Do you know what system you are currently running?
If it is satellite, which satellite / s are you able to receive?
What receivers are there?
Is there a satellite internet receiver - these are different to TV receivers.

If you are only able to receive the UK TV satellites then to be honest, I am not too sure if there are any internet satellite systems available on those satellites.

There are on other satellite locations, which would mean another dish.

They will also require a special internet satellite router...you cannot use a basic satellite receiver for it...

And also, for true "tooway" satellite internet you need a special LNB at the end of a dish - that both sends and receives to the satellite - the standard "TV" LNB will not do.

So, without knowing exactly what equipment you currently have in the appartment, the answer is more than likely "No", as you will require different equipment to receive (and send) internet by satellite than you do for TV by satellite

Hope this helps


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

yep, that answers my question, more money to lay out !!
thanks for the quick reply,


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

lofthouse said:


> yep, that answers my question, more money to lay out !!
> thanks for the quick reply,


If you can't get a landline the best option is a usb dongle I've been using one for over a year now and it works well ...most of the time.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> If you can't get a landline the best option is a usb dongle I've been using one for over a year now and it works well ...most of the time.


... But see if you can try one first - their performance is very dependant upon area.


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

i will try the dongle first, but i must admit i was hoping for another option, as i have heard mixed opinions regarding the dongle, i am only in this villa for 6 months so a landline is not an option, there is a free to air dish on the roof terrace, also one of the big 5ft dishes that has been left by the previous occupier, i am in the villa in 10 days so i will have a look then see if i can access someother method of logging on !!
any ideas would be greatley appreciated 

hopefully a neighbour will have an unsecured wireless !!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

lofthouse said:


> i will try the dongle first, but i must admit i was hoping for another option, as i have heard mixed opinions regarding the dongle, i am only in this villa for 6 months so a landline is not an option, there is a free to air dish on the roof terrace, also one of the big 5ft dishes that has been left by the previous occupier, i am in the villa in 10 days so i will have a look then see if i can access someother method of logging on !!
> any ideas would be greatley appreciated
> 
> *hopefully a neighbour will have an unsecured wireless *!!!


 I think you find that option high unlikely as telefonica provide all their routers with the wep key and the installation software is preset for security enabled.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

They've only recently been doing that, although I agree it's highly unlikely that you'll find unsecured wireless networks anywhere other than cafes and the like nowadays.

As mentioned, 3G dongles are about your only option unless there happens to be a wireless provider in your area that you can connect to with their gear (normally not cheap). I get good 3G coverage here and usually connect with a 2MB line which is better than most peoples Telefonica ADSL connection round here


----------

